# MEGA VIV BUILD (update) STAGE 4



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

A few more decorations and viv "furniture" and thats it :2thumb:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

so he has the run of the attic then?

looks big!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

You really are amazing MM!
Very nice viv, well room!


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

*WOW*:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: That looks awesome. Just xmas tree and 2" of dust in our loft.


----------



## gaskin18 (Dec 14, 2008)

wow amazing how did u get her up stears lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Bexie said:


> so he has the run of the attic then?
> 
> looks big!


just about :lol2: but she's worth it


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

looking good love the lizard basking picture:no1:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW, can you explain how it all works? is the bit with bedding in like their sleeping and heated area, and the rest they just have the run of? 

thats really an incredible idea lol!! i bet heating that lot is entertaining!

wish i had a loft...


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Is that the whole loft or are you behind some glass? That is really good it has everything it needs, its really impressive: victory:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

WOW thats awesome!

Lucky monitor :whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> WOW, can you explain how it all works? is the bit with bedding in like their sleeping and heated area, and the rest they just have the run of?
> 
> thats really an incredible idea lol!! i bet heating that lot is entertaining!
> 
> wish i had a loft...


Cheers , the bit with the bedding is there basking area/hot spot , there is a water bathing area on the right hand side and the heating is via "4 x thermo tube's" as well as the spotlights , still got a bit of "decorating" to do in there yet but it's getting there now :2thumb:


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats amazing... wanna come build mine lol

Just one quick (possibly stupid) question... How do you get in and out of the attic wi out it jumping on your head? Is there like a bit sectioned off?


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow that is impressive!...


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

looks really good MM great amount of space they are really lucky monitors :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shrek said:


> looks really good MM great amount of space they are really lucky monitors :2thumb::notworthy:


Cheers mate , onto kyte's viv next :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Cheers , the bit with the bedding is there basking area/hot spot , there is a water bathing area on the right hand side and the heating is via "4 x thermo tube's" as well as the spotlights , still got a bit of "decorating" to do in there yet but it's getting there now :2thumb:



absolutely fantastic! what are you gonna do to decorate it? bring the local forest upstairs? :lol2:

luckiest monitors ever :flrt: how many will be living there?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> absolutely fantastic! what are you gonna do to decorate it? bring the local forest upstairs? :lol2:
> 
> luckiest monitors ever :flrt: how many will be living there?


 :lol2: there's only 2 going to live in there , got to get my male water monitor now :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: there's only 2 going to live in there , got to get my male water monitor now :2thumb:



:eek4: only 2!!! they are so lucky!! :no1:


----------



## pierced (Apr 19, 2008)

*charmer*

give me some tips on how you can talk the missues round to letting me do this :lol2: you must be a right sweet talking charmer plenty of choccies and flowers come on let me in on the secret


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

awsome enclosure man that is a lucky monitor 
and is it possible for me to move in with your monitor? :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

All Done :2thumb: one more large branch prehaps : victory:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing enclosure MM! :no1: Would love to see a pic of the bathing area. I also have a loft and a baby water monitor would love to get an idea of how im gonna provide a bathing facility when its bigger as it loves to spend alot of its time in there now and I dont want to deprive it! :notworthy:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

THAT IS AWSOME DUDE:2thumb: BRILLIANT, GREAT, FAB and everything else

great work dude


----------



## Snake-es (Feb 4, 2010)

wow!


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i think only one word can describe this..... AMAZING!!!!


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

AWSOME dude, how many watts are each of those bulbs?


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

looks really good bet she loves up there:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Amazing viv build! That will be one happy monitor. Well done :no1:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

looks brilliant! must have been hard getting her to go upstairs  lol


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

JotnJosie said:


> must have been hard getting her to go upstairs  lol


i bet it took more then please :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> i bet it took more then please :lol2:


 put her inside a quilt cover tie the top and over my shoulder , not as bad as it sounds really : victory:


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a hell of a set up! I would also like to see the bathing area if there is one. Love the leaves.. looks very cosy.. Well done!


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

That is an epic set-up! Probally get the police round your house thinking your growing canabis when it snows but you know, just say i have a monitor lizard living in my atic then you can prove it to them  and see there faces ahaha :2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looks sick


what monitor is that?


----------

